# Putting a fish to sleep



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Whats the most decent way to put an end to fish suffering? I remember that it was some tips in the FAQ but I cant get it to work and Im in a hurry. I have a vague memory that you should pour in some liqoure but Im not shore that I remember it right.

I appreciate answers!


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Best way I have found is to use clove oil to put the fish to sleep and then a clear grain alcohol, like vodka, to finish the job. Clove oil can be picked up at most drugs stores. It is sold as a toothache remedy.

put the fish to be euthanized in a small bowl of tank water. In a seperate container (jar, baby bottle, something with a lid) add a small amount of water and one drop of clove oil. Shake well. Pour 1/4 of the clove oil solution into the bowl w/ the fish in it. Wait about 10 mins and come back to check. The fish should be on it's side at the bottom of the bowl. If there is still movement, add the same amount of clove oil solution and wait again. Keep doing this until the fish is no longer moving.

Now that the fish is sleeping, it is time for the vodka. However much water you used in the bowl, add 25% of that in vodka. For example, if you had 24 oz of water in the bowl the fish is in, you would need to add 6 oz of vodka. Wait 20 minutes and then check for gill movement. If there is no gill movement for 60 seconds, then the task is complete. If not, add another couple oz of vodka and wait another 20 minutes.

At no time during the procedure should the fish be removed from the bowl with the clove oil solution mixed in. The clove oil only keeps the fish sedated while he is in the solution. Removing him would only wake him back up.

I hope this helps

Randy
CFB

Late addition - for larger fish (above 5"), you will mix the clove oil in a ratio of 10 drops per gallon, mix, and then add the whole solution to the bucket the fish is in. If the fish is in 2 gallons of water, mix 20 drops into some water in a seperate container and then pour the entire contents into the bucket and gently swirl the water around.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you so much for your answer, your gold worth!

The only problem is that I dont have any clove oil and I cant buy it, is there any other method?


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

why are u trying to kill your fish? i'm guess there is something wrong with him? pour fishy


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Just grab it by the tail and whack its head on a rock. Its quick and it doesnt waste perfectly good vodka.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

There are less humane ways. You could place him in a small container of water and place him in the freezer. As the water cools, it acts as a natural sedative for him and will be quite dead after frozen. It takes longer and is not as humane but it is an option.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay, teh thing is that Im a p*ssy and dont want to harm the fish... guess I freeze the poor bastard then, if I have the heart to do it.

Feel free to give me suggestions.


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

Drink the vodka until you get the courage to put the fish in the freezer.....obviously hes in pain or you wouldnt want to put him out of his misery?


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

i suggest to make to fish better.....take pics tell us whats wrong and people will try to save him. i wouldnt give up unless it was LAST RESORT X 100000000000000000000000000


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

whats wrong with ur ffish why are u at the last resort u have to kill it off?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

its a fish man.... just kill the damn thing if it HAS to be done?


----------



## usahockey06 (Jan 15, 2007)

no need to waste vodka man.


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

microwave ... be gone in 2 sec. or boiling water.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

miamibusta69 said:


> *microwave *... be gone in 2 sec. or boiling water.


Damn-


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

miamibusta69 said:


> microwave ... be gone in 2 sec. or boiling water.


lol, i hope your joking? i think the freeze method would be a little less messy-


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

He did ask for a decent way to get the job done...

I mean, there are many ways to kill a fish but I don't suggest them... boiling water? sounds good as long as you use your hand to hold him in there until he is dead


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Plain dishwashing soap and water.


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

I still dont understand why he's killin it???


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

is there a way to just sedate the fish to take them out of the tank and measure and what not, or for when shipping?


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

i was joking jeez guys come on..... microwave lol on yu tube i heard the black piranha is a very good eat in some places .

fry that shitz up!

nitrogen oxide


----------

